# exterior paint over solid stain



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

just bid a job where h. o. wants a complete exterior repaint t111 siding surface is in very good shape no peeling or blistering house is black im thinking i can use ext paint instead of stain the h.o. complained about the stain fading quickly the last time it was applied . shouldnt be a problem i dont think.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha I am kind of in the same boat. t111 siding, in bad shape though, solid color stain charcoal. Trying to decide to re stain it (one coat) or peel bond and a coat of duration for more longevical color. I think I will end up presenting both options to the customer.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

tntpainting said:


> ... h.o. complained about the stain fading quickly the last time it was applied ...


What was the color?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Solid stain will definitely oxidize/fade quicker than a gloss paint. The problem is you are trading off maintenance for some beauty. That may be an acceptable trade off to the homeowner. Solid stains have better vapor transmission characterisitics than paint. Since moisture is what kills a form filming finish you just have to be certain that you don't have any issues with moisture getting behind the T111 and/or trying to migrate out.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

the surface is black h.o.wants it to stay that color


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

A black house!!! Holy crap that has to be ugly!! Is that common in your neck of the woods? Never seen a black house in Florida. Unless you count tar paper.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

I have done it many times I use durations flat, I did it to one of my neighbors, it was dark green, five years later and it really looks great, sprayed it on and brushed it in, I think caulking it up helped. Most of the stain jobs around here dont get caulked


----------



## ccpainting (Oct 17, 2007)

i did some in duration also


----------

